# Where did Amazon Video on TiVo Mini VOX go???



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Just replaced an old TiVo mini with the 4K TiVo Mini VOX.. but no Amazon video app to be found. It’s totally missing despite being on my Romario/Bolt and other TiVo Mini. For the hell of it, I even tried “downgrading” the TiVo mini interface away from Hydra using a different Tivo, but it’s missing there too. What gives? I’m going to return it unless TiVo confirms when this will be fixed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

@TiVo_Ted said, I believe, that it's undergoing certification. You can check his message history for the specifics.


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> @TiVo_Ted said, I believe, that it's undergoing certification. You can check his message history for the specifics.


Then it shouldn't have been released.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

TivoRocks193 said:


> Then it shouldn't have been released.


Why should they delay release of the new product because one app has not finished certification? There were others missing on release day as well like Plex, Hulu and others. All have been added since and Tivo has said Amazon, complete with 4k support which the Bolt does not even have yet, will be added soon. Tivo was very upfront about what was and was not available on the Mini Vox prior to release. It was no surprise.


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Because it's false advertising to show features that are not supported, especially ones that have been on all other TiVo's for years. This is a terrible launch. I didn't pay for an unfinished product.

See attached image.. clearly advertising it with Amazon Video.


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Screw it, rather than debate the fact that TiVo released an unfinished product with a buggy interface that crashed twice in the first day of using it, I’m just going to do what I always do when bad electronics come out.. Leave a bad review on Amazon, return it now, and roll the dice again in a year. I expected more from TiVo.


----------



## Tim Galeza (Nov 22, 2017)

jcthorne said:


> Why should they delay release of the new product because one app has not finished certification? There were others missing on release day as well like Plex, Hulu and others. All have been added since and Tivo has said Amazon, complete with 4k support which the Bolt does not even have yet, will be added soon. Tivo was very upfront about what was and was not available on the Mini Vox prior to release. It was no surprise.


This response is incredibly stupid. To defend the absence of Amazon Video by saying "other apps are missing too" is truly pathetic. Plus, define "very upfront" (When I purchased the product off of TiVo's website, there was no message indicating that Amazon or other apps were missing). I turned on my mini vox after purchasing it and sat down to watch Amazon Video last night and found out then (and only then) that Amazon Video was missing. Not having Amazon Video WAS a surprise - you're 100% wrong. The reality is TiVo rushed to get this out for the holiday season and didn't care if a customer was inconvenienced here and there. Don't take up forum space with ridiculous statements like yours. The next thing you know, you'll be defending a cell phone operating system for not including a text app or email app because "hey, you can make and receive calls, can't you?". Wise up. Consumers have reasonable expectations that were not met by TiVo - it's that simple.


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Troll. Appreciate you telling me what stupid is. The fact is TiVo Vox was advertised with Amazon Video. Since it did not this false advertising, look it up instead of trolling forum posts that are weeks old.


----------



## Tim Galeza (Nov 22, 2017)

TivoRocks193 said:


> Thanks Troll. Appreciate you telling me what stupid is. The fact is TiVo Vox was advertised with Amazon Video. Since it did not this false advertising, look it up instead of trolling forum posts that are weeks old.


I was replying to the same guy that you were replying to (as you can clearly see in my post). I was supporting your position. There was no trolling involved. I turned on my mini vox last night, didn't find Amazon Video, and was frustrated (just like you were). We're on the same side dude. Going forward, read posts in their entirety before you make yourself look silly. Sadly, I think you have now officially defined what 'stupid' is. You may also want to put your responses through a grammar checker prior to posting.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

TiVo's specs page for the Mini VOX do not list Amazon.

*Available Apps*
Netflix, Hulu Plus, Vudu, YouTube, Pandora, iHeart Radio, AOL On, Launchpad for TiVo

Mini


----------



## Tim Galeza (Nov 22, 2017)

Answers like yours miss the point entirely. Steady TiVo customers who upgrade to the Vox don't expect to "downgrade" their app selection in the process. Customers have a reasonable expectation to expect the same apps that they've become accustomed to, especially when the new VOX DVR contains the Amazon app (and yet the Vox mini doesn't). My original statement was "The reality is TiVo rushed to get this out for the holiday season and didn't care if a customer was inconvenienced here and there." I stand by that statement. TiVo handled this poorly and there's no debating that. Stop focusing on being "technically correct" and instead focus on the customer experience (e.g., the Amazon ad displayed above). Netflix has always focused on customer experience. Blockbuster used to always focus on "being right". Which company would you rather own stock in today? When I moved into my new home and told my installer that I was using TiVo, his response was "I didn't even know they made TiVo anymore". If TiVo wants to avoid becoming another blockbuster, they would be wise to learn from unforced errors like this one. Your defense is comparable to a car dealer selling a car in the middle of summer to a Florida resident and then claiming "Hey, if you look at the fine print, we never told you that you that the car's air conditioning works correctly, we said it COMES WITH an A/C unit!!." Customers have reasonable expectations - companies that recognize and respect those expectations are the ones that stick around.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Caveat emptor.

TiVo's specs page for the Mini VOX do not list Amazon.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

What you 'expect' and what is on the spec sheet for the product are two different things. Roku also sells different devices with different capabilities as do other brands. There is no reasonable assumption that ALL tivo devices would support all the same streaming services.

Tivo has also said amazon video will be on the mini VOX as soon as Amazon releases it. It was with amazon for testing well before product launch and was expected to be available. Its not. It will be. The end of the world is not here because your 4th tv set in the bathroom cannot stream your amazon videos.

Every time tivo launches a new hardware product there are startup and growing pains like this. Any long time tivo customer should have 'reasonable expectations' that the same would be true this time and check what was working at launch and verify if the new hardware was going to server their needs at launch.


----------



## Jeff Glazer (Nov 27, 2017)

I am brand new to TiVo. I just dumped my DirecTV and moved to Spectrum. I bought a TiVo Bolt Vox and a TiVo Mini Vox. Installed the Bolt Vox (with cable card and channel adapter) and everything went (sort of) fine. Installed the Mini Vox and - after some fiddling - it worked fine. (It had not been clear to me that I needed Ethernet or MoCA.) The Mini Vox showed Amazon Prime, and I registered. The next day I got an error message on Amazon Prime and TiVo support told me it was not supported. Going back and looking at the site, the specs for the Mini Vox do indeed not show Amazon Prime in the app listings In the tech forum in gave instructions for Amazon Prime on the Mini. Not in my wildest dreams did it occur to me that the Mini and the Mini Vox might be different. Tech support was unable to give me any clue as to when Amazon Prime might be available. 

In the discussion here there has been a lot of back and forth about specs, TiVo's reliability, etc. There has also been some flaming. CUT IT OUT!

But my experience as a brand-new TiVo user is disappointing. I teach a class on cutting the cord. I always talk about the Roamio. If I talk about the Bolt I now have to give it a down-check, and I have to question my position on the Roamio given TiVos disappointing release of the Mini Vox.

Come on, TiVo. I thought you were better than that.


----------



## Tim Galeza (Nov 22, 2017)

jcthorne said:


> What you 'expect' and what is on the spec sheet for the product are two different things. Roku also sells different devices with different capabilities as do other brands. There is no reasonable assumption that ALL tivo devices would support all the same streaming services.
> 
> Tivo has also said amazon video will be on the mini VOX as soon as Amazon releases it. It was with amazon for testing well before product launch and was expected to be available. Its not. It will be. The end of the world is not here because your 4th tv set in the bathroom cannot stream your amazon videos.
> 
> Every time tivo launches a new hardware product there are startup and growing pains like this. Any long time tivo customer should have 'reasonable expectations' that the same would be true this time and check what was working at launch and verify if the new hardware was going to server their needs at launch.


I know you enjoy being a TiVo apologist. Nobody ever stated the end of the world was here. Quit being so dramatic and emotional. This was poor customer service - there's no denying that. If you watch something in the living room and then decide to watch the end of your show in the bedroom, that's a reasonable expectation - period. You're effectively stating that a customer should be willing to spend $180 and then have a "reasonable expectation' that the product won't give them their money's worth. That's absurd. When you can only watch a show in one room, that's poor service. I'd be more than happy to deal with TiVo's "growing pains" as you call them, if a discount was involved. Complaining about being charged full price when you're not obtaining full service is a reasonable complaint - period. Why don't you join TiVo's marketing team? - you can come up with their next marketing slogan - maybe something like "join us - we'll create the growing pains and you can pay for it!! - be reasonable ; we'll add our apps when we're good and ready and not a second before!!" "Growing Pains" are bugs. Deploying apps on some devices while not on others is a deployment strategy with no concern for customer impact. As Jeff says above, "not in my wildest dreams did it occur to me that the mini and mini vox might be different." To state that it's "reasonable" for a customer to not expect a fully functioning product while paying full price is ridiculous. By the way, you're comparing apples to oranges with the Roku reference. Roku doesn't have slave and master devices like the Bolt and Mini. If the Bolt has Amazon Video and you need the Bolt in order to utilize the mini, then it's reasonable to expect the Mini to match the Bolt. Roko's ecosystem is nothing like TiVo's.


----------



## Cody Ptacek (Jan 11, 2018)

Looking at these products. Has the amazon video app been added to the mini VOX at this point? Still seems to be mixed signals on the tivo site itself... clearly shows and state on the product page, but still leaves off of the specs page.


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Cody Ptacek said:


> Looking at these products. Has the amazon video app been added to the mini VOX at this point? Still seems to be mixed signals on the tivo site itself... clearly shows and state on the product page, but still leaves off of the specs page.
> View attachment 32475


Yes, it finally has been added.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Amazon app was on the Mini Vox two months ago wasn't it?

It was definitely there in early December.


----------

